# Kaputte Terracottatöpfe



## Rapunzel (20. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich hoffe, ich bin hier richtig mit meinem Thema. Mir sind leider in den letzten Monaten immer wieder Terracottatöpfe kaputt gegangen. Entweder bei starkem Wind umgefallen oder einer ist durch den Wurzelballen rmeine großen Yuccapalme gesprengt worden ( kein Witz). Da beide Töpfe in zwei Hälften mit saubereen Bruchstellen zerfallen sind, frage ich  mich, ob man die wieder kleben kann. Oder fallen die beim nächsten Gießen auseinander? 

Wenn Ihr damit Erfahrungen habt, womit habt Ihr die Bruchstellen geklebt?

Gruß,

Nicole


----------



## Littlewoman (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kaputte Terracottatöpfe*

Hallo Nicole,

meines Wissens kann man die nicht mehr kleben, außer Du hättest einen großen Brennofen in Deiner Gegend zur Verfügung. Mir selbst sind dieses Jahr auch wieder einige Töpfe kaputt gegangen. 

Sollte Dich mal Dein Weg Richtung Düsseldorf bzw. da an die Niederländische Grenze verschlagen könnte ich Dir ein Geschäft benennen wo Du wirklich günstig schöne und hochwertige Töpfe einkaufen kannst. Ich muss Dich aber vorwarnen, entweder nimmst Du ein großes Auto oder ein kleines wo Du wirklich nur das einladen kannst was Du benötigst.

Nette Grüße
Isabella


----------



## Echinopsis (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kaputte Terracottatöpfe*

Moin Nicole,

ich würde sie auch nichtmehr kleben...auf Dauer gesehen ist das nix stabiles!
Wieso nimmst du sie nicht her und bepflanzt sie mit Sempervivum usw? Deiner Kreativität sind keine Grenzen gesetzt. Aus solchen Tonscherben kann mal viel schöne Kleinigkeiten für den Garten herstellen...

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Rapunzel (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kaputte Terracottatöpfe*

Hallo Isabella, hallo Daniel,

danke für Eure Antworten. Ja, das habe ich befürchtet, dass bei den Terracottatöpfen nichts mehr zu machen ist bzw. sich nicht lohnt. Ist eben nur schade, weil es zwei Große waren, und die kosten ja auch ein paar Euronen:?.
Habe die Scherben z.Z. als Dekoration in den Beeten liegen- leider verstecken sich da auch gerne die ollen __ Nacktschnecken drunter.

@ Isabella: Wohne in MeckPom, da ist der Weg bis nach Düsseldorf leider etwas weit, aber für meinen Geldbeutel vieleicht auch besser so, denn bei schönen Gartenartikeln kann ich mich leider nur schwer bremsen... .

Gruß
Nicole


----------



## Echinopsis (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kaputte Terracottatöpfe*

Hast Du schonmal in diversen Baumärkten geschaut? Wir haben hier ein paar solcher Billigbaumärkte, da gibts häufig große Rabattaktionen bei solchen Sachen...


----------



## Eva-Maria (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kaputte Terracottatöpfe*

Hallo Nicole,
wenn ich solche Scherben nicht mehr direkt im Garten nutzen kann, dann nutze ich sie oft als "Drainage-Unterlage" in Pflanzkübeln.


----------



## Littlewoman (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kaputte Terracottatöpfe*

Hallo Nicole,

das dachte ich mir fast, dass Du nicht um die Ecke von Düsseldorf wohnst 
Ich kenne das Problem mit den großen Töpfen, habe einige Palmen in der Wohnung und 2 echte Drachenbäume die sehr große Töpfe brauchen. Unter 100 Euro pro Topf brauch ich bei mir in der Gegend nicht anzufangen und dann sind die nicht mal hübsch. 

Deswegen hatte ich mich ja mal auf die Suche begeben, meine jetzigen Töpfe 90 cm hoch und 50 cm Durchmesser haben in dieser Keramikscheune in Rees nur 39,90 € pro Topf gekostet. Aber das was ich gespart habe ging dann an Deko drauf die ich gefunden habe  Danach musste ich aufhören da nichts mehr in den Kombi ging 

Für all jene die jedoch mal in die Ecke kommen hier mal ein Link, leider sieht man auf der Homepage nicht wirklich wie groß die Auswahl ist: http://www.keramik-scheune-rees-bienen.de/startseite.html
Eines aber noch was ihr wissen solltet, Osterdeko wird da schon kurz nach Weihnachten verkauft und mit Weihnachtsdeko fangen die schon Anfang August an. Eine echtes Schlaraffenland für jede Deko"Tante" und Bastelfreund 

Isabella


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kaputte Terracottatöpfe*

Und wie wärs mit 2 Komponenten Kleber ?

Ich würde allerdings vorher die Rissstellen mit Tiefgrund aus dem BM behandeln um die Poren zu verschließen.

PS: ich bin auch oft in MeckPom - und öfter über die Grenze na Polen gefahren - da gibts wunderbare günstige Töpfe


----------



## Zuckerschniss (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kaputte Terracottatöpfe*

Hallo Nicole,
da schließe ich mich den anderen an, die kaputten Töpfe lassen sich nur schwerlich reparieren. Das Problem ist, dass die "günstigen" Töpfe im Niedrigbrand gebrannt wurden, d.h. nicht frostsicher sind. Und die hochgebrannten Pötte sind eben nicht billig. Kostet halt mehr Energie.


----------



## Echinopsis (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kaputte Terracottatöpfe*

@Ralf: Sowas ähnliches habe ich auch schon probiert...das hält 1-2 Jahre maximal, dann irgendwann eröffnet sich der Riss wieder von Neuem!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kaputte Terracottatöpfe*

schade eigentlich


----------



## techerridu (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kaputte Terracottatöpfe*

Hi Ralf,

am besten Scherben aufheben und wie schon gesagt zu Anderem verwenden.
Man kann auch mit dem Eding die Blumennamen für´s die Aufzucht darauf scheiben.

Also ich besorge meine  Töpfe immer auf´m Flohmarkt, da gibts die schönsten Dinger für wenig Geld. 
Wir haben zum Glück im Nachbardorf einen Entrümpler, der eben auch Flohmarkt macht,
da findet sich immer was.... 

Grüße André :smoki

Mein Projekt:
Medium 15777 anzeigen


----------



## Rapunzel (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kaputte Terracottatöpfe*

Ein herzliches hallo an alle,

die so nett waren, mir zu antworten. Da sind ja allerhand Vorschläge zusammen gekommen.
In der Terracottahälfte eines zerbrochenen Topfes habe ich derzeit Hauswurz mit ein paar Kieseln einquartiert.
Aber bei dem anderen zerbrochenen Kübel werde ich aus Neugierde mal probieren, ihn zu kleben. Irgendwo fliegt hier noch Silikon oder Montagekleber herum.Wenn es nicht funktioniert, dann bin ich eine Erfahrung schlauer.

Schönen Abend,

Nicole


----------

